# PC zusammenbauen lassen Caseking oder Mindfactory?



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

Hi,
soll für eine bekannte einen PC besorgen da ich aber nachher nicht wegen irgedwelchen Problemen ständig belästigt werden will bzw, bei einem Defekt das teil nicht ausbauen und austauschen lassen will möchte ich bei Caseking oder Mindfactory gern was zusamenbauen lassen nur weiß ich nicht wos besser ist.
Mindfactory wäre um einiges Günstiger da könnte man dann vieleicht noch einige sachen Tauschen lassen.
Bei Caseking bin ich selbst schon länger Kunde und immer zufrieden gewesen ist aber halt um einiges Teurer.
Der PC sollte umgefähr so aussehen Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 
Caseking
Habt ihr da eine empfehlung für mich?
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> Habt ihr da eine empfehlung für mich?



Ja --> keinen 7700K kaufen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

Warum denn jetzt noch um alles in der Welt einen i7-7700K für 300,-€?  
Und warum nur einen RAM Riegel?? Sind ja zwei, Bild ist falsch... 
Und wozu eine überteuerte Kompaktwasserkühlung???
Warum eine überteuerte GTX 1070, wenn es für das Geld auch eine GTX 1070TI gibt????

Wie wäre es mit diesem Rechner, viel mehr Leistung und billiger:
PC-System günstig mit Intel Core i7-8700K CPU - PC CSL Speed 4990 (Core i7) - CSL-Computer-Shop

Oder such Dir hier etwas raus und wenn Du etwas gefunden hast, optimieren wir:
Intel Core i5 / i7 GAMING PC kaufen


----------



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum denn jetzt noch um alles in der Welt einen i7-7700K für 300,-€?
> Und warum nur einen RAM Riegel??
> Und wozu eine überteuerte Kompaktwasserkühlung???
> Warum eine überteuerte GTX 1070, wenn es für das Geld auch eine GTX 1070TI gibt????
> ...



Habs zuerst bei Caseking Probiert und da komm ich nur mit dem 7700k auf einen akzeptablen Preis wo eine WAKÜ dabei ist  
Wie nur ein Ram riegel sind doch beides dual Kits
Weil sie eine WAKÜ will und eine Custom WAKÜ führ den Preis wohl nicht drinn ist
Auch da hab ichs zuerst bei Caseking Probiert und nur mit der 1070 bin ich im Preis drinn bei Mindfactory könnte ich das noch ändern ist ja um einiges günstiger.
CSL und die ganzen anderen anbieter kenn ich nicht oder weiß noch weniger wie gut die sind als Mindfactory oder Caseking


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Juni 2018)

Was soll der Rechner überhaupt können?


----------



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum denn jetzt noch um alles in der Welt einen i7-7700K für 300,-€?
> Und warum nur einen RAM Riegel??
> Und wozu eine überteuerte Kompaktwasserkühlung???
> Warum eine überteuerte GTX 1070, wenn es für das Geld auch eine GTX 1070TI gibt????
> ...



Habs zuerst bei Caseking Probiert und da komm ich nur mit dem 7700k auf einen akzeptablen Preis wo eine WAKÜ dabei ist  
Wie nur ein Ram riegel sind doch beides dual Kits
Weil sie eine WAKÜ will und eine Custom WAKÜ führ den Preis wohl nicht drinn ist
Auch da hab ichs zuerst bei Caseking Probiert und nur mit der 1070 bin ich im Preis drinn bei Mindfactory könnte ich das noch ändern ist ja um einiges günstiger.
CSL und die ganzen anderen anbieter kenn ich nicht oder weiß noch weniger wie gut die sind als Mindfactory oder Caseking


----------



## Torben456 (27. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> Habs zuerst bei Caseking Probiert und da komm ich nur mit dem 7700k auf einen akzeptablen Preis wo eine WAKÜ dabei ist
> Wie nur ein Ram riegel sind doch beides dual Kits
> Weil sie eine WAKÜ will und eine Custom WAKÜ führ den Preis wohl nicht drinn ist
> Auch da hab ichs zuerst bei Caseking Probiert und nur mit der 1070 bin ich im Preis drinn bei Mindfactory könnte ich das noch ändern ist ja um einiges günstiger.
> CSL und die ganzen anderen anbieter kenn ich nicht oder weiß noch weniger wie gut die sind als Mindfactory oder Caseking



Wenn das Geld für eine Custom Wakü nicht da ist, sollte man sich keine günstige AiO holen, die Pumpen in der Preisklasse sind meistens lauter als jeder potente Lüftkühler ala Brocken 3 oder Dark Rock Pro 4. 
Ein Dark Rock Pro 4 ist ebenfalls nicht nur leiser sondern kühlt auch besser.


----------



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

Hab jetzt ein bischen was geändert ist jetzt aber nur bei Mindfactory da ich bei Caseking zu terer bin.Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


@*plutoniumsulfat    
*vorallem Shooter zurzeit CSGO, PUBG was sie dann in nächster zeit Zockt weiß ich nicht find es auch blöd nen PC nur für ein spezielles Game zu holen und in ein zwei Jahren dann aufrüsten oder wie? Vom Büdge her sollte es die 1800€ nicht überschreiten


----------



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld für eine Custom Wakü nicht da ist, sollte man sich keine günstige AiO holen, die Pumpen in der Preisklasse sind meistens lauter als jeder potente Lüftkühler ala Brocken 3 oder Dark Rock Pro 4.
> Ein Dark Rock Pro 4 ist ebenfalls nicht nur leiser sondern kühlt auch besser.



WAKÜ will sie haben würd mir auch eine Custom holen aber bauen die das dann auch zusammen?


----------



## Torben456 (27. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> WAKÜ will sie haben würd mir auch eine Custom holen aber bauen die das dann auch zusammen?



Warum will sie die denn haben, wäre eher die Frage. Überzeuge sie halt davon, das es bei der Preisklasse nicht viel Sinn macht. Eine AiO macht halt auch nicht viel Sinn, weil man selbst meistens keine Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln kann.
Ich kenne persönlich keinen Hersteller der Custom Waküs zusammenbaut, außer MIFCOM, aber die sind zu teuer.


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Juni 2018)

AIO raus, dafür EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks und vernünftigen RAM (3200er) rein. Auch besser gleich eine 500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT500MX500SSD1) | Mindfactory.de nehmen. Graka: 8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 | Mindfactory.de. Sehr gutes MB und wieder etwas gespart: ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de. Beim NT würde sogar die 550W-Version ausreichen oder gleich die 750W da besser und nur €2.- teurer.
Gruß T.


----------



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Warum will sie die denn haben, wäre eher die Frage. Überzeuge sie halt davon, das es bei der Preisklasse nicht viel Sinn macht. Eine AiO macht halt auch nicht viel Sinn, weil man selbst meistens keine Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln kann.
> Ich kenne persönlich keinen Hersteller der Custom Waküs zusammenbaut, außer MIFCOM, aber die sind zu teuer.



Ich dachte bei den AiO muss man das Wasser nicht tauschen da es ein Geschlossenes System ist? 
Sie will eine wakü wohl aus den selben Gründen wie die meisten anderen auch Optik, etwas das nicht jeder hat und wohl auch wegen besserer Kühlung was aber wohl nicht der Hauptgrund ist.


----------



## Torben456 (27. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei den AiO muss man das Wasser nicht tauschen da es ein Geschlossenes System ist?
> Sie will eine wakü wohl aus den selben Gründen wie die meisten anderen auch Optik, etwas das nicht jeder hat und wohl auch wegen besserer Kühlung was aber wohl nicht der Hauptgrund ist.



Also optisch würde Sinn machen, von der besseren Kühlung kann ich bei den günstigen Modellen nicht reden, die ist meistens identisch bei höhere Lautstärke. 
Die Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet trotzdem, nach spätestens 5 Jahren sollte man diese also auswechseln^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> ...CSL .... kenn ich nicht


Die haben schon über eione Million Komplettrechner verkauft, und bieten guten Service.
Die Produkte muss man sich immer genau anschauen, oft sind hier und da günstige verbaut.
Dieses Wochenangebot ist ziemlich gut. Alle Komponenten sind aufgelistet.

Mindfactory ist nur ein Händler, die bauzen zwar als Service zusammen, aber es ist Dein Risiko, 
dass alles zusammenpasst. Der Vorteil ist, dass Du für sämtliche Bauteile die Originalverpackung
bekommst, das macht den Wiederverkauf einfacher.

Wichtig ist die Frage, wozu der Rechner eingesetzt wird. Was für ein Monitor kommt dran...
Diese Fragen haben ihren Sinn:

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


----------



## gschloar223 (27. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die haben schon über eione Million Komplettrechner verkauft, und bieten guten Service.
> Die Produkte muss man sich immer genau anschauen, oft sind hier und da günstige verbaut.
> Dieses Wochenangebot ist ziemlich gut. Alle Komponenten sind aufgelistet.
> 
> ...




1: max 1800€
2: nein alles vorhanden
3: Nein 
4: Nein
5: 1920x1080 max Frequenz 100
6: Zocken zurzeit PUBG CSGO aber nur weil der Rechner zurzeit nicht genug leistung hat
7: nein
8: Design, WLAN muss ich nachfragen ( oder sagen sie soll sich einen Kabel ziehen) 

Danke schonmal für die hilfe.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit diesem Rechner, viel mehr Leistung und billiger:
> PC-System günstig mit Intel Core i7-8700K CPU - PC CSL Speed 4990 (Core i7) - CSL-Computer-Shop


Die Austauschmöglichkeiten/andere Optionen (wie Mainboard/Prozzikühler/Netzteil/RAM) sind dort aber sehr... beschränkt Wie so oft bei Fertigknechten.

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die Austauschmöglichkeiten/andere Optionen (wie Mainboard/Prozzikühler/Netzteil/RAM) sind dort aber sehr... beschränkt Wie so oft bei Fertigknechten.
> Gruß


Im Einzelfall aber tauglich, darum geht es hier. Austauschen kann man gut und billig bei Dubaro


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Juni 2018)

Bei dem Preisbereich macht eine Einkaufsliste über Mindfactory mit den 99€ Zusammenbau viel mehr Sinn als ein komplett Rechner.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Einzelfall aber tauglich, darum geht es hier. Austauschen kann man gut und billig bei Dubaro


Du sagst es. Tauglich, mehr nicht. Und das auch nur mit wohlwollen Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen P/L-Raketen ohne "Fertigstempel".

Aber gut, soll jeder tun wie ihm beliebt Für 1800 Taler da ist ein ganz feiner Rechenknecht drin, incl. Mindfactory-Zusammenbau...

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> 1: max 1800€
> 2: nein alles vorhanden
> 3: Nein
> 4: Nein
> ...


Ich habe Deinen Warenkorb mal umgestrickt, so wird es ein schneller und sehr ruhiger Rechner:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Gehäuse und Mainboard habe ich aus optischen Gründen Deine übernommen. CPU auch. Mit den aktuellen Sicherheitsproblemen mit SMT ist der i5-8600K eine sehr gute Wahl.
Der gewählte RAM ist schnell und billig, die SSD ist ziemlich gut, die HDD einfach leise, dafür nicht die schnellste. Als Datengrab ist das aber egal. Die 500DB SSD reicht für System 
und 2-5 aktuelle Spiele. Die Wasserkühlung von BeQuiet ist tauglch und rundet das Belüftungskonzept an. Vorne müssen zwei gute Lüfter rein. Ein 550W Netzteil reicht völlig, 
eigentlich ist selbst ein gutes 450W überdimensioniert.

Grafikkarten sind immer nach Tagespreisen auszusuchen. Diese Modelle haben einen hervorragenden Kühler:
PCIe mit Hersteller: Gainward/Palit, GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1070/GTX 1070 Ti/GTX 1080, Gesamthöhe: Triple-Slot Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Für FullHD ist eine GTX 1080 eigentlich völliger Overkill, aber wenn Du willst, nimm diese:
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix ab €'*'563,95 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



facehugger schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Tauglich, mehr nicht.


Wir sind jetzt aber bei 1676,-€, der CSL Rechner mit I7 und GTX 1080 liegt bei nur 1400,-€. Da ist nichts schlecht dran, die M2 SSD ist schnell und optimal fürs System, das Netzteil 
als L10 600W völlig ausreichend, die Grafikkarte ist gut, das Gehäuse auch. Bleibt die Wasserkühlung, da weiss ich nicht, ob die leise ist, ein paar mehr Lüfter würden auch helfen.


----------



## NixxonVII (28. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht nochmal 100€ sparen und einen der werten Helfer hinzuziehen?
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen
 Mfg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2018)

Der TE kann ja bauen, er will nur nicht, weil er dann helfen muss, wenn was ist.
Das verstehe ich. dann halte ich aber Dubaro als Komplett-PC Anlaufstelle für besser.


----------



## gschloar223 (28. Juni 2018)

NixxonVII schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochmal 100€ sparen und einen der werten Helfer hinzuziehen?
> Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen
> Mfg



Naja könnte man machen und könnte es auch selbst aber um genau zu sein ist der Rechner für die schwester eines Arbeitskollegen kenne sie gar nicht mal persöhnlich und wenn dann irgendwas Kaputt ist oder nur irgendein Problem mit irgendeiner softwäre müsste ich mich drum kümmern und darauf hab ich keinen Bock allein schon die Defekten teile dann von Italien nach Deutschland schicken und hoffen das alles gut geht würd ich mir ungern antun füre ne "fremde Person"


----------



## Deep Thought (28. Juni 2018)

Wenn du keinen Support leisten möchtest, und sie selbst nicht fit genug ist, würde ich einen Fertigrechner "von der Stange" nehmen. Alles andere könnte nach hinten los gehen.

Wenn du einen PC nach Kundenwunsch mit Montageservice nimmst, wird der Händler keinen Rundum Service leisten. Du hast die Teile ausgesucht, also bist du auch dafür verantwortlich, dass alles zusammen passt.
Klar, wenn die Grafikkarte kaputt geht, tauscht der Händler sie natürlich aus. Wenn der PC aber z.B. alle paar Stunden abstürzt, wird der "Montage-Händler" sicher keine ausführliche Fehlersuche machen. Du musst selbst das kaputte Bauteil ausfindig machen, und zurückschicken.
Bei einem "echten" Fertig-PC ist der Händler dafür verantwortlich, dass er richtig läuft. Bei einem "Wunsch-PC" nur sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2018)

Bei Händlern wie Dubaro nicht, das sind ja deren eingeschränkte Auswahlangebote.

Ich sehe das Problem eher im Kauf in D und Nutzung in I, warum kauft die nicht in I nach deiner Liste?


----------



## gschloar223 (29. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei Händlern wie Dubaro nicht, das sind ja deren eingeschränkte Auswahlangebote.
> 
> Ich sehe das Problem eher im Kauf in D und Nutzung in I, warum kauft die nicht in I nach deiner Liste?



Ich wüsste keinen Händler der ne gute auswahl hat und zusammenbaut


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

Ähm, da ist Mindfactory wohl weit vorne.

Allerdings ist man dann eben beim Individual-PC, und bei dem was ich zu den Zusammenbauten gelesen habe, in letzter Zeit, kann das auch meine Tochter machen (9 Jahre), und das Ergebnis wäre wohl besser.

Von der Stange mit Konfigurationsoptionen ist halt einfacher.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2018)

Mindfactory ist, was  die Einzelpreise der PC-Komponenten angeht im Schnitt und overall wohl am günstigsten.
Bei einer 1500 € config spart man sich zu  z. B. Alternate gut und gerne >> 150 €
Der Zusammenbau bei MF kann man in meinem Beobachtungsumfeld allerdings bestenfalls als Mittelklasse bezeichnen, da ist Alternate deutlichst sorgfältiger.
Qualität hat da eben schon seinen Preis.
Dubaro = keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Lordac (29. Juni 2018)

Servus,





gschloar223 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste keinen Händler der eine gute Auswahl hat und zusammenbaut.


in größeren Städten sollte es in jedem Fall Fachhändler geben die den PC auch zusammenbauen, und die Garantie dafür übernehmen.
Dann hat man eine Anlaufstelle vor Ort und muss den PC im Fall der Fälle nicht nach Deutschland schicken.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei den AiO muss man das Wasser nicht tauschen da es ein Geschlossenes System ist?
> Sie will eine wakü wohl aus den selben Gründen wie die meisten anderen auch Optik, etwas das nicht jeder hat und wohl auch wegen besserer Kühlung was aber wohl nicht der Hauptgrund ist.


Die bessere Kühlung kommt erst zustande wenn ein 360er Radiator oder Grösser verbaut wird.
Mit einem 120 oder wie in diesem Fall einem 240er Radiator ist man nicht besser als ein guter Luftkühler.

Es kommt noch dazu das man  bei dieser Radiatorengrösse nicht leiser ist als Luftkühlung, ist dann wirklich am ende reine Optik Sache und das alles etwas aufgeräumter ist.
Eine Custom Wakü ist auch ein geschlossenes System, nur mit dem unterschied das alles einzeln jederzeit ersetzt und erneuert werden kann. Die Pumpe entkoppelt werden kann damit sie so leise ist und nicht raus gehört werden kann und durch den AGB das befüllen vereinfacht wird.

Bei einer AIO sitzt die Pumpe mit auf dem Kühler und kann somit nicht entkoppelt werden.
Daher kann es gut sein das ein leichtes Summen immer mit raus gehört werden kann. Es gibt aber AIOs die sollen tatsächlich sehr leise sein.

In so einem System egal ob AIO oder Cutsom WaKü kommt es zu Abrieb und Verschleiss, dadurch setzt sich im Kreislauf wie Radiatoren und Kühler Schmutz ab und verstopft diese mit der Zeit. Wasser verdunstet auch und beides zusammen ergibt das die Kühlleistung mit der Zeit nachlässt. In der Regel kannst du eine AIO nach 4-7 Jahren entsorgen da sie nicht mehr genug Kühlleistung bringt. Eine Custom Wakü kann in dieser Zeit auch zerlegt, gereinigt und Komponente ggf. ausgetauscht werden.

Wenn schon eine AIO dann würde ich eine von Alphacool empfehlen, denn hier können Schläuche ausgetauscht werden und es ist auch ein Füllport vorhanden. Auch wenn das befüllen ohne AGB nicht leicht ist, ist wenigstens die Möglichkeit vorhanden wo aufgefüllt werden kann. Aber auch hier sollte ein Radiator gereinigt werden und ggf. der CPU-Kühler zerlegt und mit gereinigt werden.

Alphacool Eisbaer LT240 CPU AiO-Wasserkuhlung
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 CPU AiO-Wasserkuhlung

Bei der Eisbaer kann die Wasserkühlung mittels Schnellverschlüsse erweitert werden und die Schläuche sind auf den Radiatoren geschraubt und nicht aufgepresst, verschweisst wie bei anderen. Die Pumpe/Kühler ist bei diesen Modellen neu und soll auch sehr leise sein. Kann und darf auch auf 7v betrieben werden damit die Pumpe noch leiser wird.

Ähnlich wäre noch die ...
be quiet! Silent Loop Komplett-Wasserkuhlung - 360mm

Hier kann auch aufgefüllt werden, die Pumpe ist auch sehr leise, darf aber nur mit *12v* betrieben werden!
Schläuche sind auch auf den Radiatoren verschraubt und könnten theoretisch auch ausgetauscht werden. Nur darf an der Silent Loop nichts am Loop in der Garantiezeit verändert werden da sonst die Garantie weg fällt. Das ist bei der Eisbear anders, die ist sogar dafür vorgesehen durch die Schnellverschlüsse erweitert zu werden.

Am ende bleibt aber noch zu sagen das meist in einem Luftgekühltem System die Grafikkarte der Übeltäter der Lautstärke ist und daher auch wenn eine leise AIO verwendet wird und die Grafikkarte weiterhin über Luft gekühlt wird man immer noch das selbe Problem hat bei Last laute Lüfter von der Grafikkarte zu haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

Ich halte die Diskussion hier für fehl am Platze.
Bei der Ausrichtung, PC bauen lassen, Nutzung durch eine Nutzerin unbekanntem KnowHows im Ausland ist ein AiO genauso daneben wie Overclocking usw.
Wenn etwas ist, müsste wer da sein, der sich aus kennt. 

Außerdem hat Raffs Abenteuer mit einer AIO offenbar noch immer nicht die Auswirkungen? Wasser im PC gehört nur in kundige Hand, bzw. in Hände die Kundig werden wollen.
Eine Nutzung auf "blauen Dunst" hin, halte ich für zu riskant.

Luftkühlung ist für 98% der User eigentlich das beste; die anderen 2% teilen sich zu 1,98% in Custom-Wakü-Nutzer auf, und nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil hat tatsächlich eine sinnvolle Anwendung für eine AiO.

Blöd nur das von den 98% LuftKühl-Profiteuren ein Großteil der Meinung ist, eine AiO bringt was


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich halte die Diskussion hier für fehl am Platze.
> Bei der Ausrichtung, PC bauen lassen, Nutzung durch eine Nutzerin unbekanntem KnowHows im Ausland ist ein AiO genauso daneben wie Overclocking usw.
> Wenn etwas ist, müsste wer da sein, der sich aus kennt.
> 
> ...


Finde die Diskussion nicht fehl am Platz, da wir in einem Forum sind und bei solch ein Anliegen auch vor und Nachteile benennen können.

Es ist aber richtig das oft eine AIO gleichwertig wie eine hochwertige Custom Wakü angesehen wird und das ist sie nicht, sonst würde sich keiner eine Custom WaKü für mehrere Hunderte von Geldscheine verbauen. Meine WaKü hat als Beispiel fast mehr als mein gesamter Rechner gekostet und das Ergebnis ist nicht nur die gute Kühlung sondern das der Rechner so leise ist das nichts von ihm zu hören ist. Das bezieht sich für Idle und sowohl unter Last.

Auch wenn der Anteil an Luftkühler grösser ist, ist deine These per Prozentzahl unrealistisch und daher aus deinen Finger gezogen.
Wenn du schon mit Statistiken anfängst suche auch danach und stell nicht irgendwas ein was du dir vorstellst.

Hier noch was interessantes: CPU und Grafikkarte: Luft oder Wasser - Tipps zur optimalen PC-Kuhlung
Aber am ende die Kaufempfehlung nicht beachten, da der Artikel zu alt ist und nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

Die Zahlen sind eine Behauptung, richtig, die Sinnhaftigkeit von AiOs ist aber fragwürdig, das sagst du doch selbst. Selbst wenn die Werte falsch sind, das grobe Verhältnis bleibt ja korrekt; Luftkühlung ist für den größen Teil der User völlig ausreichend und sogar oft die eigentlich bessere Wahl. Die Custom-Loop-User sind ganz andere Leute und haben gänzlich andere Anforderungen. Eine AiO ist aber fast immer dummes zeug.

Dass die Diskussion hier fehl am Platze ist, habe ich ausreichend begründet. Mir geht es nicht um die Grundsatzdiskussion, sondern darum, dass dies dem TE nicht hilft/nicht sinnvoll ist, für diesen Fall.

Und das eine Custom-Wakü Vorteile hat brauchst du mir als Wakü-User nicht erklären, ich hab 3 Loops hier liegen, wobei nur 2 zusammengebaut sind 

Ich sehe nur den realen Sinn von AiO als sehr fragwürdig an und eben nur in extrem speziellen fällen eine echten Grund für eine AiO.


----------



## The_Zodiak (29. Juni 2018)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag für ein aktuelles System: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

An den Komponenten kann man natürlich immer sparen wie z.B. Speichergüte, Board-Features etc. Ein Ryzen-System wäre wahrscheinlich günstiger, aber da Du schon mit einem 7700k angefangen hast bin ich mal bei Intel geblieben.

Das Problem einer AIO ist, dass ohne Köpfen der Vorteil einer AIO auf ein Minium schmilzt und man somit nur einen höheren Aufpreis hat ohne etwas dazu zu gewinnen. Große Towerkühler sind so leise geworden, dass man diese gar nicht mehr wahrnimmt. Somit hat eine AIO wenn überhaupt nur noch einen optischen Nutzen. Das Thema ist deshalb so wichtig, weil gerade im Netz viel mit Wasserkühlungen und AIO geworben wird. Fakt ist, dass die meisten Pumpen direkt am Kopf hängen und somit eine Vibration am Board entsteht. Diese wird zwar durch Federn abgefangen, aber Federn leiern nun mal auch irgendwann aus. Zudem kann bei falscher Montage Blasenbildung entstehen, was dazu führt, dass Geräusche entstehen... sehr unangenehme Geräusche. Auch der Radiator muss bei vielen Gehäusen entkoppelt werden und die Schlauchlänge ist auch oftmals zu kurz um diesen eben optimaler weise vertikal zu montieren. Die meisten Gehäuse geben das nicht her. Also muss man selbst Hand anlegen und entkoppeln. Man bezahlt nur mehr Geld, hat keinen Vorteil in der Kühlung, hat Wartungsaufwand und Ärger bei der Montage. Wenn Du darauf bedacht bist ein funktionierendes System ohne großen Wartungsaufwand zu haben, dann kauf bitte keine AIO!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Das Problem einer AIO ist, dass ohne Köpfen der Vorteil einer AIO auf ein Minium schmilzt und man somit nur einen höheren Aufpreis hat ohne etwas dazu zu gewinnen.


Der Vorteil ist, dass die Abluft gleich aus dem Gehäuse kommt, dazu sind Lüfter im Deckel ohne Radiatordavor für das Ohr lauter. Dazu saugt der Radiator wenmiger Abwärme der Grafikkarte an, zumindest, wenn man hinten mehr Lauft durchjagd als oben. Dazu ist der Rechner aufgeräumter und man kann ihn problemlos transportieren. Nachteil sind der Preis, Wasser im System und im Fall des Falles eine Pumpe, die im Idle hörbar sein kann.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind eine Behauptung, richtig, die Sinnhaftigkeit von AiOs ist aber fragwürdig, das sagst du doch selbst. Selbst wenn die Werte falsch sind, das grobe Verhältnis bleibt ja korrekt; Luftkühlung ist für den größen Teil der User völlig ausreichend und sogar oft die eigentlich bessere Wahl. Die Custom-Loop-User sind ganz andere Leute und haben gänzlich andere Anforderungen. Eine AiO ist aber fast immer dummes zeug.
> 
> Dass die Diskussion hier fehl am Platze ist, habe ich ausreichend begründet. Mir geht es nicht um die Grundsatzdiskussion, sondern darum, dass dies dem TE nicht hilft/nicht sinnvoll ist, für diesen Fall.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich etwas anders... ich hatte einen guten großen Luftkühler drauf.
Mit der Wasserkühlung habe ich im Vergleich nur etwa 10-15°C bessere CPU-Temperaturen, daher sehe ich jetzt den Unterschied nicht unbedingt in der Temperatur an.

Aber es hat mich jedes mal geärgert wenn ich die Grafikkarte ausbauen musste.
Denn Zwischen CPU-Kühler(EKL K2) und Grafikkarte war so wenig Platz vorhanden das ich mit den Finger nicht unten an die Verriegelung kam.
Da komme ich heute schon mit WaKü auch schlecht dran, da die Verriegelung eher unter der Grafikkarte wegen der Backplate verschwindet. Aber damals war es unmöglich daran zu kommen ohne zuvor ständig den CPU-Kühler ausbauen zu müssen.

Aus diesem Grund sehe ich schon eine Sinnigkeit in einer AIO wenn es sich um Kompaktheit und ggf. um Optik handelt.

Habe dir nicht in allen Punkten widersprochen, ob eine AIO sich lohnt oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Und dazu sind solche Themen notwendig wo vor und Nachteile erwähnt werden, denn dann kann sich der Hilfesuchende immer noch selbst entscheiden.
Deine Statistik was du einfach mal so herbei zauberst fand ich genau so unterirdisch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

Wenn die CPU geköpft ist, ist der Unterschied zum Luftkühler trotzdem nicht massiv anders 


Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, das OC hier blödsinn ist, wir wissen nicht mal ob die Dame in Italien überhaupt genug KnowHow hat, das zu nutzen.
Daher auf Basis deiner CFG mal eine Non-OC-Version.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## The_Zodiak (29. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist, dass die Abluft gleich aus dem Gehäuse kommt, dazu sind Lüfter im Deckel ohne Radiatordavor für das Ohr lauter. Dazu saugt der Radiator wenmiger Abwärme der Grafikkarte an, zumindest, wenn man hinten mehr Lauft durchjagd als oben. Dazu ist der Rechner aufgeräumter und man kann ihn problemlos transportieren. Nachteil sind der Preis, Wasser im System und im Fall des Falles eine Pumpe, die im Idle hörbar sein kann.



1. Die Systemtemperatur wird durch einen Towerkühler kaum beeinflusst. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es kann sogar ein Vorteil sein, wenn im Gehäuse durch den Towerkühler ein Luftstrom entsteht, der dann beispielsweise VRM's mit kühlt. Und da die meisten Grafikkarten sowieso offen sind (es sei denn man kauft FE oder Turbo, welche die Abluft nach hinten heraus blasen) enstehen Luftströme im Gehäuse die sich nicht vermeiden lassen.

2. Im Deckel sollte ein Radiator generell nicht montiert werden. Er sollte vertikal montiert werden um Blasenbildung zu vermeiden. Abgesehen davon ist es egal ob Du nun pull oder push betreibst. Am Ende hängt der Radiator irgendwo und muss entkoppelt werden, damit keine Geräusche am Gehäuse entstehen.

3. Der Rechner mit einer AIO lässt sich leichter transportieren und schaut optisch besser aus. Das ist aber ein minimaler Vorteil, da Optik für die meisten Nutzer überhaupt keinen Einfluss hat, weil der PC irgendwo in der Ecke oder auf dem Boden steht und mit einem Transport heutzutage auch nicht mehr oft zu rechnen ist. LAN-Partys sind ja auch nur noch ein Schatten seiner Zeit.


----------



## gschloar223 (29. Juni 2018)

Erstmal danke an alle für die Hilfe.
In Italien bzw. in Südtirol einen händler finden der dir einen Guten Rechner zu einen vernünftigen Preis anbietet und der nähe ist halte ich für unrealistisch habe natürlich grad schon ein wenig gegoogelt Preise sind nicht akzebtabel.
Fals was defekt sein sollte muss der Rechner halt nach DE geschickt werden halte ich jetzt nicht für ein großes problem.
Da sie sehr auf die Optik aus ist und wohl nur weniger auf kühleistung halte ich eine AIO nicht für die schlechteste lösung obwohl ich mir selbst nie eine AIO einbauen würde meine letzten zwei PC`s hatten Custom drin allein schon das vergnügen eine einzubauen ist der höhere Preis wert.
Was sie dann anschließend nimmt ist ihre sache werde ihr nochmal die nachteile einer AIO schildern.
Das grösste Problem an dem Ganzen hier ist das ich jetzt irgendwie Bock drauf hab mir einen neuen Rechner zu Bauen obwohl mein aktueller erst ein Jahr alt ist.


----------



## zael84 (29. Juni 2018)

Ganz ehrlich... hier würde ich einen fertig PC besorgen...Schau dich mal auf dubaru, pcgh oder Gamestar um....

Was soll die arme Frau denn machen wenn das Teil kaputt ist und keiner Ahnung von der Materie hat...

Auf keinen Fall würde ich hier mit Wasser kühlen.... besorg einen RGB luftkühler oder so... da hat sie mehr davon

Einfach mal umschauen..
.Gamer PC XL i7-8700K mit GTX1070Ti


----------



## The_Zodiak (29. Juni 2018)

gschloar223 schrieb:


> Das grösste Problem an dem Ganzen hier ist das ich jetzt irgendwie Bock drauf hab mir einen neuen Rechner zu Bauen obwohl mein aktueller erst ein Jahr alt ist.



Kauf Dir einfach ein neues Case. So habe ich das gemacht um dem Kaufzwang entgegen zu wirken. Neues Case, neue Kabel um umzubauen. Dann alles reinigen und neue Paste auftragen (weil man hat es ja). Das war nicht so teuer und hat dazu auch noch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2018)

Zokiak, alternativ für die Bastelwütigen kann ich einen Keller mit Althardware als Lösung nennen  Da kann man immer Basteln.
Mit der Rechenpower in meinem Keller könnte ich wahrscheinlich die PCGH seite samt Forum 4 mal hosten  Leider ist die nicht in einer CPU komprimiert sondern auf etwa 12-15 CPUs verteilt


----------

